

Apple now taking Red Cross donations through iTunes for Japan relief fund - topgeek
http://www.9to5mac.com/55877/apple-now-taking-red-cross-donations-through-itunes-for-japan-relief-fund/

======
uvTwitch
What's the bet they'll be taking a 30% cut of each donation, as a facilitation
fee.

